# survival rate of your fry?



## Tyray (Jan 30, 2008)

Just wondering whats your survival rate of your cichlid **** from a free swimming to sellable size
I have just started with peacocks and have few different spawns but the survival rate is only around half from 2 months ago til now.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't been raising them real long but have had one batch of peacocks, 3 batches of cyno. afra cobue, 2 batches of saulosi, and one of red zebras and I do not lose any fry except to my own mistakes such as putting them with larger fry too early. None of them have just died for no apparent reason.


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

Where are the fry kept and what size is the tank ?
What are the water conditions ?
Water changes, how much and how often ?
Food, what are you feeding and how often ?

The more info we have the easier it would be help :thumb:


----------



## Tyray (Jan 30, 2008)

i keep the **** in a plastic breeder box thats 6" x 3" x 4" and move them into a bigger net breeder thats 12" x 6" x 6".
I do water change once a week about 30%, the ph is 7.8 i just use tap water. fish has been doing great.
i feed it crushed up flakes and when they get big enough i feed them crushed hikari pellets. i feed my **** 2-3 times a day. after a month i feed them 1-2 times a day.


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

I would move them to a seperate small tank (totally bare tank except for a heater, sponge filter and rock or two), do a 50 - 75% water change daily and feed them 4-6 times a day.

Are you storing or treating the water in any way before introducing it to the tank ?



> i just use tap water, fish has been doing great


Yet the fry are dying, so maybe there is something in the tapwater that the adults can withstand but the more delicate fry cant.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I keep fry alive without issue doing a waterchange every 2-3 days @ 50%. And I'm only feeding them once a day. The waterchange frequency can be pushed back if you have a good filter and you aren't overfeeding.

Higher frequency/volume waterchanges and "powerfeeding" (multiple feedings a day) is good for making fry grow faster - but isn't essential to keep them alive. The two biggest reasons I've seen fry die (personally and through observing others):

a) Predation - killed through a breeder net
b) Water Quality - too little waterchanging, not conditioning new water (if tap is chlorinated)

The other thing to keep in mind is that it is normal to lose some fry from time to time - especially with touchier species. Some fry perish if you just look at them wrong... and some won't die even if you wanted them to.


----------



## Tyray (Jan 30, 2008)

alrite thx for the tips!
i have a 10g ready right beside the main tank,
i filled the small tank with main tank's water.
hopefully nothing will go wrong


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

Tyray said:


> alrite thx for the tips!
> i have a 10g ready right beside the main tank,
> i filled the small tank with main tank's water.
> hopefully nothing will go wrong


.... and hopefully a fully mature sponge filter ...... :thumb:


----------

